# Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind



## TilRoquette (30. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

nachdem mein großer Teich dank Sanierung mit Pflanzfilter (siehe hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=428209#post428209) glasklar ist, entstehen in den letzten Wochen Fadenalgen in großen Mengen, vor allem am Boden (den ich vor dem Pflanzfilter ja nie sehen konnte). 

Meines Wissens sind Fadenalgen ein Zeichen für gute Wasserqualität (andere Quellen sagen da was anderes). Aber sie wuchern langsam in die Sumpfbeete und See/__ Teichrosen-Körbe sowie entlang des Bachlaufs und sehen in den Mengen einfach nicht schön aus. Bislang fische ich sie mit einem großen Gartenrechen ab (leider auf Kosten vieler Kaulquappen). Aber das wird mir zu aufwändig.

Ich will nichts chemisches und nichts biologisches in den Teich schütten. Ich dachte eher daran, mit Unterwasserpflanzen, die die Nährstoffe, von der die Fadenalgen zehren, aufnehmen und so die Fadenalgen zurückdrängen:
- idealer Weise Winterhart
- Wassertiefe: 100-140 cm.

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Unterwasserpflanzen die Nährstoffe aufnehmen, von denen sich die Algen ernähren?

Und: Pflanzt man die mit einem Pflanzkorb?

Danke!

Til

Das war vor 2 Wochen - heute ist das schon viel mehr!


----------



## TilRoquette (1. Juni 2013)

Solche Mengen hole ich da raus




Möchte nicht wissen, wie das wird, wenn's wärmer wird


----------



## Springmaus (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

Hallo,

hast Du denn keine Unterwasserpflanzen in deinem Teich   ?

 Ich würde mal sehn das ich jede Menge Unterwasserpflanzen bekomme

und dann " ab damit in den Teich"

Was ist mit Randbepflanzung z.b __ Lilien u.s.w. ???


----------



## TilRoquette (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo Springmaus,

Dein Rat war meine Ausgangsfrage: WELCHE Flanzen?


----------



## Springmaus (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

Hallo,

__ Wasserpest, __ Krebsschere, __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserfeder, __ Tausendblatt

kannst hier im Forum fragen ob jemand was abzugeben hat.

Vielleicht wohnt ja einer in deiner nähe.

Oder bei NG oder Werner bestellen !


----------



## Springmaus (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

Nochmal 

 pyro hat wohl noch was abzugeben.


 Hobby-Gartenteich.de - Das unabhängige Teichforum - Portal « Forum « Information « Flohmarkt « Suche « Unterwasserpflanzen gesucht


----------



## Nymphaion (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

Hallo, 

dem kann ich nur zustimmen, __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut sind ideale Nahrungskonkurrenten zu unerwünschtem Algenwuchs!


----------



## nik (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

Hallo Til,

bevor du da völlig ins Blaue agierst, würde ich doch mal das Teichwasser nur auf Nitrat und Phosphat testen lassen. 
Bei den Mengen Fadenalgen vermute ich beides schon n. n. (nicht nachweisbar) und dann frage dich noch einmal was die "Nährstoffkonkurrenten" sollen. Gesetzt den Fall, wüchsen die Fadenalgen, obwohl du sie auch noch absammelst, dann bei n. n. Werten wie blöde - kann doch gar nicht sein, oder?  

Hübscherweise habe ich in meinem mit submersen Pflanzen gestopften Pflanzenteichlein trotzdem ein Fadenalgenproblem.  Das löse ich über eine - das ist wichtig - vollständige, wegen der Fadenalgen stickstofflastigen Wasserdüngung. Das hilft soweit, dass es zum Ende des Jahres super aussieht, aber das Problem nicht vollständig gelöst ist. Über den Winter wachsen die Fadenalgen dann wieder in optisch nicht mehr akzeptablen Mengen. Die submersen Pflanzen wachsen übrigens auch deutlich über den Winter. Erst mit der Aufnahme der Düngung und einem auf Milchsäurebakterien basierenden Präparat, dieses Jahr ist es Anarex Bio, das gefällt mir recht gut, wird das dann wieder. 

Ein Gartenteich ist trotz hehrer Absichten in Sachen Naturnähe vor allem ein gärtnerisches, leider foliertes Projekt und nur in Grenzen mit gewachsenen, natürlichen Gewässern gleich zu setzen. 

Auf den scheinbaren Schwachsinn mit der Düngung bin ich durch meine Praxis als intensiver Pflanzenaquarianer gekommen. Das ist auch ein submerses pflanzengärtnerisches Projekt und bei den Könnern wird die Notwendigkeit einer vollständigen, sogar reichlichen Nährstoffversorgung - auch zur Algenvermeidung - schon lange nicht mehr in Frage gestellt. Was da so in den üblichen aquaristischen Foren geschrieben wird, das sind keine pflanzenaquaristischen Foren, ist nicht das Maß und ist im Grunde grober Unfug. - Und die, die sich so gerne am Phosphat als Wurzel allen Übels aufhängen, mögen sich mal fragen, warum bei Pflanzenaquarianern ein möglichst immer nachweisbarer PO4-Gehalt von 0,1- 1,5mg/l usus ist. Bei Pflanzenaquarianern ist die Algentoleranz ausgesprochen gering. Ein üppiges Pflanzenbecken, bei hohen optischen Ansprüchen und Algen geht gar nicht zusammen!
BTW, da ist auch die auf Fadenalgen supressive Wirkung von Stickstoffgaben bekannt, deswegen dünge ich mein Pflanzenteichlein Stickstoff betonend.

Das ist nur geeignet zu verunsichern und keine Lösung, trotzdem würde ich erst einmal PO4 und NO3 bestimmen lassen. Wenn du also den gärtnerischen Ansatz von foliertem Gartenteich nicht willst, sondern den natürlichen Weg suchst, dann überlasse den Gartenteich sich selbst. Es wird sich in unbestimmter Zeit einregeln! Die Schleien nähme ich dann aber raus. Ich vermute, du willst dann doch den gärtnerisch betreuten Gartenteich, wenn nicht, hättest du meinen allerhöchsten Respekt!

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Christine (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

Hallo Til,

Werner hat doch zur Zeit ein Sonderangebot für Großabnehmer....


----------



## Michael der 2. (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

Hi

Kann dir noch den __ Wasserhahnenfuß empfehlen. Der ist bei meinem Teich als neuanpflanzung aus 80 cm Tiefe bis an die Oberfläche gewachsen. Abgebrochene Triebe haben sich selbstständig verwurzelt. Alle bedecken schon etwas die Wasseroberfläche. Eindeutig die starkwüchgste Pflanze bei mir. Zudem Schatten spendenden und Sauerstoff bildend. Schön ist sie auch noch. 
Wird von der wuchskraft stark gefolgt vom __ Tausendblatt.
Die anderen kommen erst so langsam. ..

Grüße Michael


----------



## elkop (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

lich hab von werner eine superportion __ wasserpest bekommen. kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## Dominic_1975 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

ich kann mich elke nur anschließen. eine richtig gute portion die werner da versendet hat.


----------



## frido (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

@nik: Genau der von dir geschilderte Fall spielt sich an meinem Teich ab.

 Nachdem ich letztes Jahr glasklares Wasser mit wenigen Fadenalgen hatte wurden diese über den Winter mehr. Mit einsetzender Erwärmung im Frühjahr zersetzen sich die Fadenalgen nun langsam und das Wasser wird immer trüber-den Bodengrund kann ich bereits nicht mehr erkennen. Meine in recht großer Zahl eingebrachten Wasserpflanzen des Vorjahres wachsen zwar, aber doch eher langsam und sehr verhalten. __ Pfeilkraut, __ Hechtkraut, __ Lilien und Teichbinsen sind ziemlich mickrig. Die Unterwasserpflanzen (__ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest, __ Tausendblatt) legen langsam los, sind aber voller abstrerbender Algen. Der Teich liegt im Halbschatten. Nitratwert ist nicht nachweisbar und der heute organisierte PO4 Wert brachte das selbe Ergebnis-nicht nachweisbar! Das heißt quasi, das in meinem Teich keine Nährstoffe vorhanden sind. Schon eigenartig-da ich auch ein paar Koi im Teich habe und diese auch (sparsam) füttere.
Ich habe damals-um einen zu hohen Nährstoffeintrag zu vermeiden-die Pflanzen in Sand mit ein wenig Lehm gesetzt. Meine Lilien sind sowas von mickrig und an blühen ist nun auch im zweiten Jahr nicht zu denken. Mit den restlichen Teichrandpflanzen ist es ebenso. Nur der Tannenwedel wächst akzeptabel-den habe ich aber auch mit ein paar Händen voll Schlamm in den Sand gesetzt. Was kann ich machen, um meinen Pflanzen etwas Schwung zu geben.


----------



## Springmaus (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

Hallo,

 Na ja 5 Koi auf 7000 Liter ich weiß nicht wie groß die jetzt sind aber die 

pupen doch auch ganz schön viel !!!! Velleicht liegt es daran


----------



## frido (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

Also an den Koi liegts definitiv nicht-die sind derzeit ca. 25 cm und wie ich ja schon beschrieben habe, sind Nitrat und Phosphor (und übrigens auch Nitrit) nicht nachweisbar. Ich habe quasi einen Nährstoffmangel und keinen durch Überbesatz verursachten Nährstoffüberschuss.


----------



## Christine (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

Wovon leben dann die Fadenalgen


----------



## nik (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

Hallo Frido(?),



frido schrieb:


> @nik: Genau der von dir geschilderte Fall spielt sich an meinem Teich ab.
> 
> Nachdem ich letztes Jahr glasklares Wasser mit wenigen Fadenalgen hatte wurden diese über den Winter mehr. Mit einsetzender Erwärmung im Frühjahr zersetzen sich die Fadenalgen nun langsam und das Wasser wird immer trüber-den Bodengrund kann ich bereits nicht mehr erkennen. Meine in recht großer Zahl eingebrachten Wasserpflanzen des Vorjahres wachsen zwar, aber doch eher langsam und sehr verhalten. __ Pfeilkraut, __ Hechtkraut, __ Lilien und Teichbinsen sind ziemlich mickrig. Die Unterwasserpflanzen (__ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest, __ Tausendblatt) legen langsam los, sind aber voller abstrerbender Algen. Der Teich liegt im Halbschatten. Nitratwert ist nicht nachweisbar und der heute organisierte PO4 Wert brachte das selbe Ergebnis-nicht nachweisbar! Das heißt quasi, das in meinem Teich keine Nährstoffe vorhanden sind. Schon eigenartig-da ich auch ein paar Koi im Teich habe und diese auch (sparsam) füttere.
> Ich habe damals-um einen zu hohen Nährstoffeintrag zu vermeiden-die Pflanzen in Sand mit ein wenig Lehm gesetzt. Meine Lilien sind sowas von mickrig und an blühen ist nun auch im zweiten Jahr nicht zu denken. Mit den restlichen Teichrandpflanzen ist es ebenso. Nur der Tannenwedel wächst akzeptabel-den habe ich aber auch mit ein paar Händen voll Schlamm in den Sand gesetzt. Was kann ich machen, um meinen Pflanzen etwas Schwung zu geben.



Na ja, da zielte ich darauf ab, dass es zu nicht mehr nachweisbarem Stickstoff/Phosphor durch viele Algen kommt. Die Nährstoffkonkurrenz ist einfach Unsinn, denn warum sollen einmal die Algen profitieren, ein anderes mal die Pflanzen? Ich versuche nur immer wieder darauf hinzuweisen, dass Nährstoff"überschüsse" nur in Grenzen direkte Abhängigkeiten zum Algenwachstum haben. Umgekehrt ist Nährstoffarmut kein Garant für Algenfreiheit. Bis jetzt wird doch recht dogmatisch  davon ausgegangen, dass Algen ein Ausdruck von Nährstoffüberschüssen sind. Das ist einfach nicht so, da spielen weitere - und ich gehe davon aus, wichtigere - Dinge eine Rolle.

Dein Problem ist einfach zu lösen. Dazu stelle ich aber erst einmal fest, dass 7000l und 5 Koi nicht sinnvoll zusammen gehen können.
Interessanterweise haben junge Fische einen aktiveren Stoffwechsel als ausgewachsene. Das hängt recht schlicht mit dem Masseaufbau/Wachstum zusammen. Wenn du also 5 Koi in 7000l so sparsam fütterst, dass NO3 und PO4 ins Defizit laufen, dann liegt die Vermutung nahe, du fütterst zu wenig und die (heranwachsenden) Fische hungern. Es passt einfach nicht! Du kannst jetzt mehr füttern, macht aus einem weiteren Grund Sinn, denn Futter wird im Zuge der bakteriellen Mineralisation wieder in Pflanzennährstoffe zerlegt. Dazu benötigt es eine ausreichende, angemessene Filterung und eine möglichst sauerstoffreiche Umgebung - um Fäulnisprozesse zu vermeiden. Dafür sind submerse Pflanzen hervorragend geeignet. Du düngst also über die Fütterung. Allgemein wird nur auf Stickstoff und Phosphor geachtet, wichtig ist aber eine vollständige Nährstoffversorgung mit Makronährstoffen und Spurenelementen. Das funktioniert besser als das gemein hin angenommen wird. Es ist übrigens egal ob Futter erst durch irgendeinen Magen geht oder vollständig bakteriell mineralisiert wird (vergammelt). Eine Rolle spielt allenfalls der Teil des Futters der dem Massezuwachs der Fische dient.

Die andere, zusätzliche Möglichkeit ist die Verwendung der hier häufig erwähnten Düngekegel. Einfach an die Wurzeln stöpseln - und keine Angst vor Nährstoffen. Pflanzen können nicht ohne! Eine Alternative sind Langzeitdüngestäbchen von z.B. Compo oder Gardol. Ich verwende die für die Sumpfpflanzen, die kämen sonst im Sand nicht an Nährstoffe. Die submersen Pflanzen versorge ich bevorzugt übers Wassers, habe da also die ganzen schlimmen Stoffe drin, sogar ziemlich üppig und trotzdem nur die Frühjahrsfadenalgen. - Und schon die sind mir zu viel, es gibt zu viele völlig algenfreie Biotope. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

Hallo Christine,
der nik hat ja in seinem thread zum algenfreien Teich (wenn auch Mini - ich habe den link jetzt nicht, bitte nicht steinigen ) geschrieben, dass der Teich eine Biozönose ist.
Das bedeutet, dass die im Wasser nachweisbaren gelösten Nährstoffe nur einen Teil der wirklich vorhandenen Nährstoffmenge sind! Ich will jetzt nicht in die NG-Argumentation abfallen , noch kann ich einen Teich bilanzieren .
Auf jeden Fal kansst Du davon ausgehen, daas bei einer "guten" KH/GH kein gelöstes Phosphat und Sulfat im Überschuss vorhanden ist. Nitrat ist per Streifen ganz gut nachweisbar, und oftmal auch nicht das Problem für Fadenalgen (so wie bei mir).
Die im Teich "herumschwirrenden" Faden- und anderen Algen enthalten jedoch Phosphat, Silicat und alle weiteren Spurenelemente, die man nicht im Wasser nachweisen kann, weil sie dort "gebunden" sind! Als zweite Quelle für diese Nährstoffe dienen nun mal die "Sedimente".
Deswegen zielt Nik's Ansatz darauf hinaus, den Nährstoffbedarf der Pflanzen so einzupegeln, dass sie einen Bedarf an S, P, Si, Fe, Ca, Mg, Zn usw. usf. haben, und nicht in ihrem Wachstum durch Stickstoffmangel gebremst werden !
Ich kann diesen durch eigene Experimente (Muttererde und viel Humus im Aquarium- un Teichboden für den Start des Pflanzenwachstums) nur bestätigen, habe aber noch kein Patentrezept .


----------



## Shubunkin7 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

@nik
du steckst normal Düngerstäbchen von Compo in die Uferpflanzen?

Das geht?

MfG


----------



## muh.gp (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

Hallo,

jetzt wollte ich auch bei Werner zuschlagen. Aber er ist wohl ausverkauft...  wer zu spät kommt...

Gibt es irgendwann wieder Nachschub, Werner?

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## nik (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

Hallo zusammen,

erst einmal ist meine Sicht zu Algen nur nicht sonderlich deckungsgleich zu dem was sich zusammenfassend als gemeinsamer Nenner des Allgemeinwissens im Netz bezeichnen lässt.

Ich weiß sehr genau das speziell Phosphat in der Natur der limitierende Faktor für Pflanzenwachstum ist. Ich stelle aber die übliche Schlussfolgerung, Phosphat gleich Algen, in Frage. Es gibt genug Teiche mit PO4 n.n. und trotzdem Algen. Genauso gibt es nur wenige gedüngte Teiche, weil es nicht in Erwägung gezogen wird, die trotzdem algenarm sogar -frei sind. Natürliche Pflanzenparadiese sind immer nährstoffreich. Das geht gar nicht anders. Algenfrei will ich vor allem deshalb erreichen, weil ich damit extrem gute Erfahrungen im Pflanzenaquarium gemacht habe. Ich habe nicht wirklich etwas gegen Algen, aber ich sehe immer wieder, ohne läuft es besser. In der Schutzfunktion für Kleinlebewesen ersetze ich Algen durch ein __ Wassermoos. Mein Teichlein ist auch nur der Versuch etwas anderes, d.h. einen gärtnerisch betreuten, folierten/geschalten Gartenteich mit Schwerpunkt (submerse) Pflanzen ans Laufen zu bringen.

Im Zusammenhang werden Begriffe wie eutroph zu schnell mit kippenden Gewässern in Verbindung gebracht, bedeutet aber erst einmal nichts anderes als reichliche Nährstoffversorgung. Die will ich haben, damit das mit den submersen Pflanzen funktioniert. Es gibt einen eher gravierenden Unterschied zu natürlichen über lange Zeit gewachsenen Gewässern. Das sind die Nährstoffdepots, d.h. eine Menge durch verschiedene Prozesse gebundene Nährstoffe, die immer noch im Sinne von Gleichgewichtsprozessen mit der Umgebung agieren. Gebunden heißt nicht verloren. Dafür braucht es viel Zeit und wenig Eingriffe, was im Gartenteich eher weniger gegeben ist.

Die möglichen Folgen eines eutrophen Wassers sind zu vermeiden, zu moderieren. Eine zentrale Rolle spielt dabei der ausreichende, besser sogar hohe Sauerstoffgehalt, der ist sicher zu stellen. Fäulnis ist ein Zeichen für anaerobe Prozesse und lässt bei mir sofort die Alarmglocken schrillen! Sauerstoffanreicherung funktioniert technisch/mechanisch bis zur O2-Sättigungsgrenze von irgendwas um 9mg/l, das ist temperaturabhängig, oder mittels submerser Pflanzen und dann sind sogar deutlich höhere Werte möglich. Mit den Pflanzen funktioniert das aber erst, wenn die *vollständig* versorgt werden und das geht eben deutlich über die im Fokus stehenden und IMHO völlig überbewertete Bedeutung von NO3 und PO4 hinaus. Für diese vollständige Versorgung gibt es keine Alternative! Sonst wachsen Pflanzen nicht und können nicht ihre segensreiche Wirkung, die sehe ich primär in der reichlichen Sauerstoffproduktion, entfalten.

Man kann es auch anders betrachten ... 

für Algen/Phytoplankton sind immer *mehr oder weniger* Nährstoffe vorhanden und ob sie sich dann entwickeln können ist von einer *mehr oder weniger* gegebenen Konkurrenzsituation zur Umwelt abhängig. 
Algen unterliegen einer Konkurrenzsituation, weniger zu den höheren Hydrophyten denn zum Biofilm und Kleinlebewesen. Sprich, Algen sind Bestandteil der Biozönose und diese Abhängigkeit halte ich für wichtiger als eine - speziell im moderierten Gartenteich - IMHO kurzgesprungene Sicht einer alleinigen Nährstoffabhängigkeit.

Es macht einfach mehr Sinn Algen und Hydrophyten weniger abhängig voneinander zu betrachten, wenigstens weitere Faktoren für Algenwachstum respektive -nichtwachstum für möglich zu halten.

Meine Strategie ist mit diesem Hintergrund simpel. Als erstes ermögliche ich submersen Pflanzen das Wachstum, dafür gibt es (mit solchen Pflanzen) keine Alternative, das führt zu einer eher üppigen, vollständigen Nährstoffversorgung und des weiteren versuche ich einen möglichst hohen Konkurrenzdruck für Algen zu erreichen. Das können die Pflanzen gar nicht leisten, denn dann sind immer auch für Algen verfügbare Nährstoffe vorhanden, der Biofilm, die Mikroflora und darauf aufbauende Kleinstlebewesen können das schon.

Wirklich wichtig für Pflanzen ist die vollständige Nährstoffversorgung. Ich komme nicht mehr an der sich immer wieder bestätigenden Erfahrung vorbei, dass Algen mit Nährstofflücken besser umgehen können als höhere Pflanzen. Letztere stellen das Wachstum eher ein als Algen.

Ich bitte das nicht als "alles auf den Kopf stellen wollen" zu betrachten sondern als eine - ich denke notwendige - Erweiterung der Algensicht zu sehen. Nährstoffe sind sicher wichtig, aber sie sind nicht alles.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Christine (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

Hallo Rolf, 

 meine Frage bezog sich auf den vorhergehenden Post von frido



> ...sind Nitrat und Phosphor (und übrigens auch Nitrit) nicht nachweisbar. Ich habe quasi einen Nährstoffmangel...



und nicht auf NIKs Ausführungen, den ich eher folgen kann als oben zitierter Aussage.


----------



## karsten. (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

Hallo


den Messwerten der User traue ich ....nur bedingt 

und die komplexen Zusammenhänge (Liebigsches Minimumgesetz) , Biozöse niedere und höhere Pflanzen und die Summe der Abläufe in Sedimenten ,auf den Oberflächen und Filtern werden mMn. nicht ausreichend beachtet.

  und 

Lieschen Müller 
  * Otto Normalverbraucher
    * Erika Mustermann
    * John Doe
    * Krethi und Plethi
    * Hinz und Kunz

die nur "schönTeich" ..haben wollen sind damit bestimmt auch "überlastet"

ich glaube weder "Niks Dünge-Ratschläge" noch meineseine zur 
Phosphatfestlegung 
Gerbsäurezusetzung , 
Schönung 
usw.

sind letztendlich für og. Personenkreis ....zielführend  
 (obwohl ich natürlich richtiger liege und es bei mir und von mir betreuten Teichen deffinitiv funktionierte   )

die Vorschläge liegen auf dem Tisch 

das Prinzip heißt _trial and error_

mfG


----------



## nik (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

Hallo zusammen,

die "nur Schönteich haben"-Fraktion ist sicher nicht so empfänglich für mein dann auch in der Beurteilung anstrengendes Geschreibsel. Wenn es jemanden genauer interessiert oder auch die häufige, anfängliche Blauäugigkeit die Konfrontation mit der Wirklichkeit erfährt, dann kann das interessant sein und in diesen Fällen kommt niemand umhin sich selbst damit zu beschäftigen.

Speziell der 2. Post betraf nur wenig den TE, deshalb will ich das noch mal auf das Wesentliche reduzieren



nik schrieb:


> bevor du da völlig ins Blaue agierst, würde ich doch mal das Teichwasser nur auf Nitrat und Phosphat testen lassen.
> Bei den Mengen Fadenalgen vermute ich beides schon n. n. (nicht nachweisbar) und dann frage dich noch einmal was die "Nährstoffkonkurrenten" sollen. ...


Hintergrund ist einfach der, gesetzt den Fall, es ist so wie ich vermute, dann helfen zusätzliche Pflanzen nicht, die wachsen dann allenfalls aufgrund der zugegebenen Nährstoffe im Wurzelbereich. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele sich in so einem Fall dann reichlich Pflanzen in den Teich gesetzt haben, die dann von den Fadenalgen vereinnahmt wurden und in der Folge kaputt gingen.

Ich hätte es übrigens auch lieber einfach, ist leider nicht. Patentrezept ist auch nicht, ich habe ja beschrieben wie ich das angehe, halte das auch für sinnvoll, empfehle aber trotzdem speziell die Wasserdüngung nicht (mehr), sondern zeige nur wie mein Teichlein damit läuft. Das ist ja auch ein durchaus speziellerer Fall mit dem ich Pflanzenwachstum versuchsweise auf die Spitze treibe. Nebenbei relativiert das die angenommene Schadwirkung von Phosphat. Ich kann jederzeit Phosphat zugeben, das ist bezüglich Algen völlig folgenlos. Bis 2mg/l Phosphat würde ich nicht mal sonderlich drüber nachdenken. Solch eine Aussage ist aber in dem nur ausschnittweise beschriebenen Gesamtkontext zu sehen. - D.h., das kann bei einem anderen Teich auch tüchtig in die Grütze laufen. Mein Teichlein ist z.B. in Sachen Algen bezüglich Kalium empfindlich, heißt aber auch nicht per se Kalium wäre ungünstig. Ich kann deswegen den Pflanzenhauptnährstoff Kalium nicht sein lassen. Das sind mir interessante Fragen.

Mit über die Wurzeln nährstoffversorgten Pflanzen funktioniert "Teich" grundsätzlich auch. Man sollte halt nicht die dollen Effekte erwarten, vor allem, wenn NO3 und PO4 sowieso schon n.n. sind - was ich weiterhin vermute. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## TilRoquette (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

Hallo Nik, danke für die ausführliche Antwort!



nik schrieb:


> bevor du da völlig ins Blaue agierst, würde ich doch mal das Teichwasser nur auf Nitrat und Phosphat testen lassen.



Mach' ich sofort nach meinem Urlaub



nik schrieb:


> Bei den Mengen Fadenalgen vermute ich beides schon n. n. (nicht nachweisbar) und dann frage dich noch einmal was die "Nährstoffkonkurrenten" sollen. Gesetzt den Fall, wüchsen die Fadenalgen, obwohl du sie auch noch absammelst, dann bei n. n. Werten wie blöde - kann doch gar nicht sein, oder?



Verstehe ich Dich richtig: Wenn, wie Du vermutest, Nitrat und Phosphat nicht nachweisbar, d.h. zu niedrig sind, werden die Fadenalgen auch mit Nährstoffkonkurrenten weiter wachsen?



nik schrieb:


> ...  Fadenalgenproblem ... löse ich über eine - das ist wichtig - vollständige, wegen der Fadenalgen stickstofflastigen Wasserdüngung.



Was meinst Du mit "vollständig"?
Kannst Du mir einen Wasserdünger empfehlen?



nik schrieb:


> Über den Winter wachsen die Fadenalgen dann wieder in optisch nicht mehr akzeptablen Mengen. ...  Erst mit der Aufnahme der Düngung und einem auf Milchsäurebakterien basierenden Präparat, dieses Jahr ist es Anarex Bio, ... wird das dann wieder.



D.h., das Problem werde ich jedes Frühjahr haben?



nik schrieb:


> Ein Gartenteich ist trotz hehrer Absichten in Sachen Naturnähe vor allem ein gärtnerisches, leider foliertes Projekt und nur in Grenzen mit gewachsenen, natürlichen Gewässern gleich zu setzen.



Was meinst Du mit "foliert"? 



nik schrieb:


> Wenn du also den gärtnerischen Ansatz von foliertem Gartenteich nicht willst, sondern den natürlichen Weg suchst, dann überlasse den Gartenteich sich selbst. Es wird sich in unbestimmter Zeit einregeln!



Wie sieht ein "eingeregelter" Teich aus? Alles, was ich will, ist ein schöner Teich mit klarem Wasser, gesunden Pflanzen, Insekten, Amphibien, am liebsten auch Mükenfressende Fische (__ Moderlieschen), der idealer Weise wenig Arbeit macht. Auf "gärtnerische" Betreuung lege ich gar keinen Wert!

Falls das ein "eingeregelter" Teich ist: Wie viel Geduld muss ich haben?



nik schrieb:


> Die Schleien nähme ich dann aber raus.



Die sind schon raus.


----------



## derseeberger (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

Hallo

Mein Teich hat 3 Jahre gebraucht um ein einigermaßenes Biologisches Gleichgewicht 

zu Erreichen. Algenblüte im Frühjahr habe ich Trotzdem.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## nik (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

Hallo Til,



TilRoquette schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir einen Wasserdünger empfehlen?


Bei 30 cbm? Zu teuer. Das muss dann anders gehen.



> D.h., das Problem werde ich jedes Frühjahr haben?


Erst mal kann ich nur für mein Teichlein sprechen, da ist das so. Es scheint aber ein nicht unübliches Problem zu sein.



> Was meinst Du mit "foliert"?


Folienteich.



> Wie sieht ein "eingeregelter" Teich aus? Alles, was ich will, ist ein schöner Teich mit klarem Wasser, gesunden Pflanzen, Insekten, Amphibien, am liebsten auch Mükenfressende Fische (__ Moderlieschen), der idealer Weise wenig Arbeit macht. Auf "gärtnerische" Betreuung lege ich gar keinen Wert!
> 
> Falls das ein "eingeregelter" Teich ist: Wie viel Geduld muss ich haben?


Dann frage ich dich, sind so die gewachsenen Teiche/Gewässer, d.h. schön, klares Wasser, gesunde Pflanzen, die du so siehst? 
Also, ich wüsste keinen einen.

Niemand kann dir sagen, wie dein Teich eingeregelt aussieht und wie lange das dauert. Es ist auch eine Frage der Umgebungsbedingungen.

Teichpflege, d.h. gärtnerische Betreuung ist entsprechend dem Aufwand dein inneres Bild bei einem gegebenen Teich zu realisieren.. Das ist vor allem dann Arbeit, wenn du sie als solche empfindest. Mein Teichlein ist sicher nicht typisch, aber für die Größe sehr arbeitsintensiv. Der ist in Pflanzenwachstum beschleunigt, klares Wasser geht nur eingeschränkt, weil ich die wegen den Bitterlingen eingesetzten __ Muscheln erhalten will und ich habe ständig irgendwelche Blätter/Blüten/Früchte in den Teich fallen. Das ist schon ein sehr moderiertes Teichlein. Das ist mir eigentlich genug und deshalb investiere ich viel Energie den Teich völlig algenfrei zu bekommen.
"Schön" ist auch eine Frage der Gestaltung. Du wirst sowieso zwischen Aufwand und entsprechendem Ergebnis abwägen müssen.
BTW, bei mir sind die Amphibien eindeutig interessanter als die Fische. Die Mückenlarven werden auch ohne Fische in einem eingefahrenen System nicht zum Problem.

Erst mal das Testergebnis abwarten.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## nik (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

Hallo Til,

es ist weiterhin interessant die Nährstoffverhältnisse fest zu stellen. Nachdem ich deine älteren Threads gelesen habe, ist es aber für mich egal, da ich so oder so nicht zur Lösung beizutragen wüsste. Was ich grundsätzlich für gut halte, aber nicht unbedingt dein Fadenalgenproblem löst, ist eine Zugabe von irgendeinem Milchsäurebakterien basierenden Mittel, Anarex bio gefällt mir am besten, das beschleunigt die Mineralisation organischer Stoffe. Gleichzeitig ist ein möglichst hohes Sauerstoffniveau zu gewährleisten. Dafür sind dann doch submerse Pflanzen erste Wahl. Mir wäre es das größere Problem, wenn PO4 und NO3 tatsächlich n.n. wären, das wüsste ich bei 30 cbm nicht zu lösen. Wenn ich drüber nachdenke, dann würde ich im Falle nicht nachweisbarer Werte es mit einer Stickstoffdüngung versuchen. Dafür käme Urea als auch Ammoniumcarbonat in Frage, eher ersteres, wenn ich mich richtig an 9°dH Karbonathärte erinnere. Schade das du das Problem hast, denn das ist eine ungewöhnlich attraktive Teichanlage. Ich lese weiter mit, vielleicht fällt mir noch was ein, betrachte das aber besser nur als brain storming. Mir fällt noch eine geeignete submerse Pflanze ein, ich habe Veronica catenata im Teich. Submerse Bilder finden sich im Web von der nicht, aber in meinem in der Sig stehenden Teichthread sind welche. Ich finde die sehr attraktiv. Die ist auch in schlimmeren Phasen nie von Fadenalgen bewachsen worden. Bei mir steht die im nährstofffreien Sand und wird nur übers Wasser versorgt. __ Wassermoos, ich glaube das Stichwort ist schon zu einem geeigneten im Lexikon verlinkt, sind enorme Sauerstoffproduzenten. Ist auch gut für Insektenlarven. Das wären Dinge über die ich Verbesserungen versuchte, inwieweit es die Fadenalgen trifft, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Wie gesagt, ich lese mit.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## nik (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

Und noch ein link zur V. catenata, damals war sie noch die "unbekannt". Ich habe den Verdacht, erst unter nährstoffarmen Bedingungen wird die rötlich. Hippuris vulgaris ist ebenfalls auf den Bildern submers zu sehen, wäre auch einen Versuch wert. Beim Stöbern in den Beiträgen konnte ich feststellen, dass mein Problem mit den Fadenalgen dieses Jahr für die Jahreszeit erkennbar besser ist.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## big_jim (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

Moin,
mir geht es auch so: die Wasserwerte des Teichs sind nach üblichen Teststäbchen in Ordnung.

Allerdings habe ich unter Wasser auf allen Steinen und Flächen Algenbewuchs. Die schwimmenden Flatschen fische ich ab, da der Teich nicht sonderlich groß ist (ca. 2x5m oval).

Als ich den Teich übernahm vor ca. 3 Jahren war kein Filter mehr dran, nur eine Unterwasserpumpe, die das Wasser über eine Steintreppe gepumpt hat. Zudem lebten damals ca. 17 Fische (braune Goldfische) drin, nach dem kompletten Reinigen mit Schlamm rausschaufeln haben sie sich vermehrt, also noch ca. 25 kleine dazu.

Anfang des Jahres habe ich mir einen kleinen Filter gebaut, nach Naturagart-Tips einfach einen Eimer mit Schaumstoff-Flocken. Das Wasser fließt nun da durch und ist glasklar. 
Leider hatte ich damit angefangen, bevor die Goldfische Pflanzen zum Verstecken hatten. Nun habe ich also keine roten Goldfische mehr..

Mir fehlt eine Idee, wie ich die Algen wegbekomme, ohne Chemie ins Wasser zu kippen. Die flache Zone ist übrigens tags voll in der Sonne.

Meine __ Wasserpest wurde wohl im Winter von den Fischen vertilgt, es ist jedenfalls nix mehr da. Jetzt habe ich __ Hornkraut und noch einige schwimmende Pflanzen, mal sehen ob das was bringt.


Grüße

Nachtrag:
ich vergaß zu erwähnen: ich fülle alle 1..4 Wochen Grundwasser nach, um den Wasserspiegel ca. 5..10cm anzuheben. Wegen Loch oder so fällt der Wasserstand aber nach 1..3 Tagen wieder auf das flache Niveau ab.


----------



## Christine (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*



muh.gp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> jetzt wollte ich auch bei Werner zuschlagen. Aber er ist wohl ausverkauft...  wer zu spät kommt...
> 
> ...



Hallo Holger,

öfter mal reinschauen, könnte nächste Woche schon wieder lieferbar sein.


----------



## TilRoquette (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

Also, ich habe jetzt die Wasserwerte gemessen: Es sieht so aus, als hätte sich das biologische Wasergleichgewicht  noch überhaupt nicht eingependelt:

Karbon- (4) und Gesamthärte (1) viel zu niedrig, ph-Wert (9) zu hoch.
Ammonium (9) i.O., Nitrit (0,1) etwas zu hoch, Sauerstoff (8) i.O.

Wie von Nik prophezeit sind Phosphat (PO4) und auch Eisen (Fe) nicht nachweisbar, Nitrat (1) viel zu niedrig. Das stelt in der Tat meine Idee der Nährstoffkonkurrent durch Wasserpflanzen in Frage (es sei denn, die Nährstoffe sind so niedrig, gerade weil ich so viele Fadenalgen habe)

Ich habe beschlossen, nicht zu tun, d.h. der Natur / Biologie nichts ins Handwerk zu pfuschen (außer die Fadenalgen regelmäßig in rauen Mengen zu ernten). So hoffe ich darauf, dass sich die Teichbiologie nach und nach einpendelt. Ich werde in 6 Wochen wieder Teichwerte messen.


----------



## nik (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

Hallo Til,

Danke für die Rückmeldung


TilRoquette schrieb:


> ... Phosphat (PO4) und auch Eisen (Fe) nicht nachweisbar, Nitrat (1) viel zu niedrig. Das stelt in der Tat meine Idee der Nährstoffkonkurrent durch Wasserpflanzen in Frage (es sei denn, die Nährstoffe sind so niedrig, gerade weil ich so viele Fadenalgen habe)


das letzte ist noch ein besseres Argument, zumal man annehmen könnte, dass Fadenalgen im/nach dem Winter einen Wachstumsvorteil hätten. Praktisch wuchsen sowohl Algen als auch submerse Pflanzen. Letztere wuchsen stärker als ich das erwartet hatte. Das Wachstum der submersen Pflanzen kann auch recht eindeutig von Fadenalgen gehemmt werden - z.B. durch die starke Stickstofffixierung der Algen. Das ist ein Henne/Ei-Problem, wird aber immer nur völlig einseitig betrachtet. Die Argumentation von der Nährstoffkonkurrenz knirscht an allen Ecken und Enden im Gebälk. Algen haben Konkurrenz, aber vor allem in den weiteren Teilnehmern des Biofilms und darauf aufbauenden Organismen. 

edit: Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du die Werte für Karbonat- und Gesamthärte verwechselt hast. Die sind sonst ausgesprochen unplausibel!
Und was Ammonium(9) bedeuten soll?  Das ist ja noch abwegiger als obiges.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## frido (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Wovon leben dann die Fadenalgen



Erstmal bin ich sehr wohl in der Lage, einen banalen Tröpfchentest nach Anleitung durchzuführen. Da ich die Messwerte selbst angezweifelt habe, wurden diese mit dem selben Ergebnis und einem anderen Test wiederholt!
Und wenn du den Beitrag von Nik gelesen hast und wie du sagst auch nachvollziehen kannst, weiß ich nicht, was du mit deinem Post schon wieder willst? Nik sagte doch ganz klar, das Nitrat und Phosphatmangel nicht automatisch einen algenfreien Teich bedeuten und ebenso ein Überschuss nicht automatisch zur Algenblüte führt. Außerdem habe ich in meinem Post-auf den dein Statement ja bezogen war-gesagt, das sich meine Fadenalgen zersetzen, was ja nach "alter Nährstofftheorie" für einen Nährstoffmangel sprechen würde. Von daher macht dein Post überhaupt keinen Sinn mehr...

Nochmal zu den Koi:

Mir ist durchaus bewusst, das die meisten hier der Meinung sind, das Koihaltung unter 10.000 Liter Wasservolumen nicht funktioniert bzw. Tierquälerei ist. Ich sehe das anders, und die Wasserwerte, die durch die Fische negativ beeinflusst werden können geben mir da auch Recht.(eine brauchbare Filterung natürlich vorausgesetzt) Fakt ist doch, das wir einen Zierfisch in ein generell zu kleines Gefäß sperren-egal ob der Teich jetzt 5000 Liter oder 20000 Liter hat-er ist zu klein und entspricht nicht dem natürlichen Lebensraum! Das jetzt aber ständig Koiteichbesitzer mit 20.000 Liter Teichen mit dem Finger auf Teichbesitzer mit etwas kleineren Teichen (5-10000 Liter) zeigen und diese der Tierquälerei und vollständiger Ahnungslosigkeit bezichtigen, kann ich nicht so recht nachvollziehen. Wer hat diese Mindestvolumen festgelegt? Ein Koi war es wohl nicht...
Ich hoffe, das meine Koi keine gewaltigen Ausmaße erreichen-das mein Teich für einen 70 oder 80 cm langen Fisch einfach zu klein ist und diesem schon mal nicht genug Schwimmraum bietet, ist mir klar. Sollten die Fische eine Maximalgröße überschreiten, werde ich mir selbstverständlich etwas einfallen lassen und ihnen ein neues Zuhause besorgen. Bis jetzt scheinen sie sich bei mir sehr wohl zu fühlen-ich hatte bisher keinerlei Krankheiten oder Verluste und selbst die langen Winter haben sie problemlos im Freien überstanden. Und ob sich ein bunter Karpfen in einem sterilen, viereckigen Folienbecken ohne Bodengrund mit 15.000 Liter wohler fühlt als in einem 7000 Liter Teich, der bepflanzt ist und über ein Substrat am Boden verfügt (was seinem natürlichen Umfeld und seinen Gewohnheiten viel eher entspricht) wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ich versuche, meinen Teich trotz der 5 Koi so naturnah wie möglich zu betreiben-ausser einem ordentlichen Tonnenfilter mit __ Hel-x Bioabteilung inkl. Vorabscheidung und einem Luftsprudler für den Winter habe ich keinerlei Technik im Teich. Und bisher funktioniert das wunderbar-ach ja, der Teich klärt sich zusehends und ich kann schon wieder den Teichboden und die vielen Krebsscheren dort unten sehen. Dann hat es wohl an der üblichen Trübung im Frühjahr gelegen.

Grüße


----------



## Christine (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo Frido,

ich weiß überhaupt nicht, warum Du dich so aufplusterst. 

Ich wollte lediglich wissen, warum Du Fadenalgen bei Nährstoffunterversorgung hast, weil für mich auch immer die Devise lautete: Viele Algen = viele Nährstoffe 
(Der Beitrag von Nik, auf den ich mich bezog kam übrigens danach.)
Was Du da alles an angeblichen Vorwürfen rausliest...
Oder hast Du nur übersehen, dass die anderen Beiträge nicht von mir waren 
Aber wie sagt man so schön: "Wem der Schuh passt..."

Und was die Koi angeht: Das mit der Teichgröße sind zum einen Erfahrungswerte von Leuten, die sich mit dem Thema schon ein paar Jahre länger auskennen (Das müssen nicht zwingend diejenigen sein, die dies jetzt äußern). 
Zum anderen sagt einem das der gesunde Menschenverstand, wenn man erst einmal Koi in der Größe von 60 bis 80 cm in natura gesehen hat. 
Du kannst Dir ja mal von Mandy ihren Adoptivfisch zeigen lassen, der lange in einem zu kleinen Teich rotierte.

Was allerdings die Teichgestaltung angeht, bin ich ganz bei Dir. Mir gefallen bepflanzte Teiche auch besser als kahle Schwimmbecken. Und ich bin sicher, das geht den Fischen auch so.


----------



## macmarkus (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

ich mache gerade einen selbsttest mit den hier empfohlenen "üblichen verdächtigen" und bin gespannt, ob sie wirkung zeigen. teuer genug waren sie ja ... :beten


----------



## nik (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

Hallo zusammen,



frido schrieb:


> Da ich die Messwerte selbst angezweifelt habe, wurden diese mit dem selben Ergebnis und einem anderen Test wiederholt!
> Und wenn du den Beitrag von Nik gelesen hast und wie du sagst auch nachvollziehen kannst, weiß ich nicht, was du mit deinem Post schon wieder willst? Nik sagte doch ganz klar, das Nitrat und Phosphatmangel nicht automatisch einen algenfreien Teich bedeuten und ebenso ein Überschuss nicht automatisch zur Algenblüte führt.


Im Grunde sind das Beobachtungen, ich sage mal ganz trocken, in Gänze verstehe ich es nicht!
Es ist ambivalent! Für mein Teichlein kriege ich das optisch hin und das ist megatroph. Trotzdem ist da immer ein latentes Fadenalgenproblem. Wenn man sich das Trophiesystem betrachtet, dann sind alle Gartenteiche, die im Frühjahr entweder eine Algenblüte oder Fadenalgen haben eutroph. Also beinahe alle Teiche.  
Wenn submerse Pflanzen oder auch Algen da sind, dann binden die erhebliche Mengen an Nährstoffen - was dann durchaus leicht zu nicht nachweisbaren Nährstoffen im Wasser führen kann. Eine Rolle spielen auch Nährstoffdepots. Speziell Phosphat ist extrem bindungsfreudig was verschiedene Metalle angeht. Solche Nährstofffällungen sind keine Einbahnstraße, speziell im Teich mit höheren pH-Werten gibt es Rücklösungen. Es könnte schon sein, dass Phosphat eine zentrale Rolle spielt. Dafür muss es nicht mal im Wasser nachweisbar sein, weil es schnell von Pflanzenmasse gebunden wird. Es vagabundiert zyklisch, aber idR. gebunden im System. Die möglicherweise zentrale Frage ist, wann von Pflanzen und wann von Algen.

Die Aussage "viele Algen = viele (gebundene) Nährstoffe" passt schon. Umgekehrt bedeuten viele Nährstoffe nicht unbedingt Algen. Da fehlt etwas maßgebliches.

Bei mir am Teichlein kann ich schon sehen, dass ich das latente Fadenalgenproblem für dieses Jahr schon nicht mehr lösen werde.

Da muss man sich nicht an den Kopf kriegen.  Es ist aber immer gestattet gesittet Pfui zu sagen. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## macmarkus (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

habe gestern von werner eine ladung großportionen bekommen (danke dafür, hat mir prima gefallen) und gleich versenkt. die fische haben auch viel spaß daran.

so gut hat der tümpel lange nicht ausgesehen.


----------



## Digicat (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

Servus Til



TilRoquette schrieb:


> ....
> Ich habe beschlossen, nicht zu tun, d.h. der Natur / Biologie nichts ins Handwerk zu pfuschen (außer die Fadenalgen regelmäßig in rauen Mengen zu ernten). So hoffe ich darauf, dass sich die Teichbiologie nach und nach einpendelt. Ich werde in 6 Wochen wieder Teichwerte messen.



Wenn schon der Natur nicht ins Handwerk pfuschen dann aber konsequent ...
Entferne mal nicht die Fadenalgen. Laß sie wachsen und schone die darin befindlichen Insekten.
Du hast ja sowieso dort wo sie wachsen keine Pflanzen. Immer noch schöner ein saftiges Grün zu sehen als den zerklüfteten abgerissen mit Fadenalgen versetzten Bodengrund :beten

Mein Teich wird von mir nicht berührt. Ich über lasse ihn sich selbst.
Ich habe keine Algen. Ich sehe am Bodengrund jedes Steinchen das nicht gerade von einem Weidenblatt verdeckt wird. Ich habe gutes Wachstum bis auf die Seerosen, die könnten mMn. einiges Zulegen. Ich habe aber keine Fische, keine Pumpe die eventuell CO² austreibt und ich fülle nur mit Wasser aus der Leitung nach, wenn die oberste Stufe (-10 bis -15cm) trocken fällt, was noch nie passiert ist.

Bitte zeige mal Bilder wie es mit den Fadenalgen im Teich aussieht ...


----------



## pema (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

Hallo zusammen,
die Diskussion über den Nährstoffgehalt des Wassers in Verbindung mit dem Vorkommen von Algen ist ja immer wieder schön zu lesen. Ebenso gibt es ja unendlich viele Beiträge zu Thema Nährstoffreduzierung durch Einbringen von submersen Pflanzen, geeignetem Substrat, Filterung, etc....eben zur Verhinderung des Algenwachstums.
Ich habe mal den praktischen Versuch gemacht. In kleinem Maßstab...aber immerhin. 
Vor zwei Jahren brachte mir mein Partner eine Teichsimse mit, die bei Kunden einfach in normaler Gartenerde stand. Die Simse wurde in einem Eimer zwischengelagert...natürlich mit dem Erdballen...und es wurde Wasser hinzugefügt. 
Im Laufe der Zeit habe ich immer wieder mal ein Stückchen __ Wasserminze, __ Bachbunge und ein paar Fetzen Dreifurchige Wasserlinse in den Eimer geworfen. Ansonsten einfach nur ab und zu Wasser nachfüllt. 
In diesem Eimer waren nie Algen! 
Die Pflanzen wachsen so schön, dass ich immer mal wieder die eine oder andere rausnehme und in meinem Teich werfe.
Und das alles mit reiner Gartenerde als Substrat.
Nach dieser Erfahrung habe ich jetzt bei meinem Moorbeetminiteich als Substrat gleich ein paar Schaufeln Gartenerde verwandt. Eine Walter Pagel Seerose rein und dann noch ein __ Tausendblatt - die aber mitsamt des Topfes und der darin enthaltenen Teicherde. Ein Stück __ Hornblatt und ein paar __ Wasserlinsen. Fertig.
Das Ganze steht in voller Sonne und wärmt sich teilweise stark auf...also beste Voraussetzungen für Algen aller Art. 
Bisher: eine interessante Netzalge - die allerdings auch schon wieder verschwunden ist. Ansonsten: Die Walter wächst wie doof, das Tausendblatt hat 'zig Triebe über die Wasseroberfläche gebildet, die Wasserlinsen werden regelmäßig raus gefischt - damit die anderen Pflanzen etwas Licht bekommen. Das Hornblatt wächst so, wie ich es mir in meinem Teich eigentlich mal vorgestellt hatte - glasklares Wasser, keine Algen.
Tja.
In meinem eigentlichen Teich habe ich sehr sorgfältig auf all die bösen Nährstoffe geachtet. Nur Sand-Lehm-Gemisch, die eingebrachten Pflanzen wurden natürlich vom Pflanzsubstrat gesäubert. Keine oder kaum Fische, keine Fütterung, der gesamte Teichboden ist mit submersen Pflanzen bedeckt...aber dennoch: die Pflanzen mickern (bis auf die Krebsscheren und die __ Wasserpest) ...die Algen wachsen schneller. Jedes Messergebnis ergab bisher '0' bei den bösen Phosphaten und den anderen üblichen Verdächtigen.
In meinen Miniteichen habe ich bisher noch nie messen müssen...sind doch super, so wie sie sind
Ist vielleicht am Thema vorbei...aber Versuch und Irrtum. Manchmal geht die Praxis andere Wege.
petra


----------



## fermate (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

Hallo Petra, hallo ihr alle,

meine Erfahrungen mit versenkten Mörtelkübeln sind ganz ähnlich wie Petras, Teicherfahrung habe ich allerdings erst seit letzten Oktober.
In den Kübeln:
Gartenerde, Blattfall, dazu noch Nährstoffeintrag bei Regen = klares Wasser, Pflanzen wachsen super 
Im Teich: 
mageres Sand/Lehmgemisch, abfischen von Blättern, intakte Kapilarsperre = ebenfalls klares Wasser, nach gutem Start nun stagnierendes Pflanzenwachstum, vor allem die Submersen kümmern und sogar die Fadenalgen sind zum großen Teil abgestorben.

Vorgestern habe ich Maulwurfshügel aus dem (ungedüngten) Rasen geplündert und mit zerstoßenen Lehmbrocken gemischt. Dieser Schmodder wurde zonenweise um die Teichrandpflanzen verteilt und etwas in den Sand eingearbeitet.
Außerdem bekamen Seerosen und einige andere Pflanzen Düngekegel an die Wurzeln.

Klar ist mein Teich durch diese Aktion nun nicht mehr, eher bräunlich trüb. Aber das wird sich sicher noch setzen.
Ich bin sehr gespannt, ob die Pflanzen bald durchstarten, oder ob ich demnächst mit Algen kämpfen muss.

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## macmarkus (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

hab gerade wieder zwei stunden am teich gesessen und bin immer noch ganz hin und futsch.
werners unterwasserflora wächst und gedeiht (der rest sowieso), den fischen schmeckt sie auch, die __ frösche haben spaß am planschen und quaken gottseidank nicht mehr so viel. ein sommer wie gemalt.

apropos öko: die teichfolie und die wäschespinne sind bei mir übrigens das einzig "nichtnatürliche" im garten.


----------



## Mikkki (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

hi,

puuh, mein Senf auch noch dazu. Muß vorweg schicken: Meine Teiche kennen keine Fische, ansonsten versuch ich alles ohne jegliche Technik hinzubekommen, einschl Algenprobs u.ä.
Gottseidank hat sich alles bei mir schon seit längerem im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes geklärt.

Folgende Parameter  scheinen mir wichtig:  Wasserhärte. Bei fehlender Karbonathärte gibts bei Sonnenschein manchmal Sprünge im PH Wert. Damit kommen Algen besser klar als höhere Pflanzen. Überhaupt mögen soweit ich dies feststellen kann einheimische Unterwassergwächse eher mittelhartes bis hartes Wasser und eben keine PH Sprünge. __ Hornkraut als robuster Nährstoffverwerter kommt z.B. mit weichem Wasser und ggf. sogar noch Torfansäuerung nicht klar. Bei mir wächst Hornkraut quasi kilogrammweise in mittelhartem leicht alkalischen Wasser.

Sauerstoffversorgung: Ob ein Teich genügend mit Sauerstoff angereichert ist, kann man im Herbst gut sehen. Im Idealfall  gibts nämlich überhaupt keinen oder nur sehr wenig Kärschlamm. Dies ist dann ein Zeichen das das sogenannte "biologische Gleichgewicht"- so es sich denn in einem künstlichen Gewässerüberhaupt einigermaßen einstellt einigermaßen in Ordnung ist. Und dann wachsen auch keine Fadenalgen mehr, die Unterwasserpflanzen behalten immer die Oberhand.
Ich stelle mal ketzerisch die These in den Raum, dass man um das biologische Gleichgewicht zu erhalten - wenn man denn dem Teich beispielsweise 200g g Futter zukommen läßt- lediglich 200g ähnliches Futer aus dem Teich entfernen muß.  

Sowohl auf meinem Teichgrund ( ich hab 2 Schüsseln eine mit ca. 600 l, die andere ein paar tausend l ) als auch in der Pflanzrinne am äußeren Rand der Schüssel   verwende ich schweren Lemboden, am besten ist wohl der leicht rötlich gefärbte ( vermutlich hoher Eisenanteil). Regelmäßig alle 3-4 Jahre muß ich  auslichten  sonst nimmt gerade die große Segge bei mit Überhand und verdrängt Sumpfiris, __ Igelkolben und sogar __ Zwergrohrkolben.
Neben dem Hornkraut sind zumindest die Krebsscheren ( 30 im gößeren, 8 im kleineren Teich) optisch dominierend. 

Insgesamt wachsen bei mir wohl an die 25 verschiedene Uferpflanzenarten. Algenprobleme ( gerade Fadenalgen ) gibts nicht.

Ach so: Ich hab in diesem Jahr  versucht Igelkolben im kleineren Teich neu anzusiedeln, und hab auf Pflanzen aus der Gärtnerei zurück gegriffen. Hab nicht dran gedacht die Erde  (vermutlich gedüngt) abzumachen. Das gab dann ein paar Wochen lang doch erhebliche Probleme mit Fadenalgen. Und meine __ Schnecken mochten die Igelkolben wohl deshalb besonders. Nur ein Igelkolben lebt noch.  
Bei allem Respekt für diejenigen, die sich decidiert mit Wasserchemie auskennen und danach handeln, aber in einem Teich kann guter schwerer Lehm schon alle Pflanzen mit ausreichenden Nährstoffen versorgen, einer zusätzliche Düngung bedarf es nach meinen Erfahrungen niemals, sie ist  kontraproduktiv.

Ein Kriterium hab ich noch vergessen. Ausreichende Beschattung des Teichs beispielsweise durch Seerosen  verhindert eine zu schnell starke Aufheizung des Wassers. Dies ist bei flacheren Teichen umso wichtiger. Mit einer schnellen Aufheizung bei reichlich Sonnenschein starten Algen einfach schneller als die möglicherweise noch nicht eingewöhnten höheren Pflanzen.

Viele Grüße von 

Mikkki


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

Hi Mikkki,

so ganz stimmen die Vermutungen nicht. 

Der Großteil der heimischen Sumpf- und Unterwasserpflanzen bevorzugen eigentlich sogar weicheres, neutrale/leicht saure Wasserwerte - die meißten sind aber so anpassungsfähig das ihnen höhere Werte nicht allzuviel ausmachen. Bei mir wucherte das __ Hornkraut jahrelang bei nem pH 6 KH1 und GH 3 (als mein Moorbeet noch direkt am Teichufer hing). Gleiches galt für Myriophyllum verticillatum, Eleocharis acicularis, Potamogeton crispus, __ Wassermoos, Elodea canadensis, Crassula recurva, Callitriche stagnalis, Houttonia palustris, Stratiodes aloides und auch andere der rund 50-60 Arten am alten Teiich. Einen pH von 7,5 oder mehr und härteres/hartes Wasser benötigen an sich nur sehr wenige Arten des Teichsortimentswie z.B Hippuris palustris, Myriophyllum spicatum oder die verschiedenen Armleuchteralgen (auch die "normalen" Algen wachsen bei höheren Härtegraden meißtens besser)

Den Sauerstoffgehalt im Teich kann man an "geringer Schlammbildung" nicht unbedingt ablesen. 
Schlamm entsteht in jedem Gewässer, egal ob sauerstoffreich oder arm. Das hängt ganz mit dem Nährstoffgehalt im Teich zusammen. Ein nährstoffreiches Gewässer (starker Pflanzenwuchs) bildet immer mehr Bodenschlamm als ein nährstoffarmes Gewässer. Ist auch logisch, alle Pflanzen- und Tierreste beinhalten ja auch einige anorgaische Stoffe (die bei der Verbrennung als Asche übrigbleiben) und sich nach und nach ansammeln. Daneben kommt auch je nach Gewässerlage noch der Eintrag durch Staub und sonstiger Eintrag von außen (Einschwemmungen). Selbst sauerstoffreiche nahrungsreiche Kleingewässer verschwinden deswegen schon nach wenigen Jahrzehnten wieder von der Oberfläche (selbst die große Seen haben deswegen meißt nur einige Jahrtausende Lebensdauer). Die Bildung von schwarzem "Faul"schlamm entsteht früher oder später in jedem Teich, selbst extrem sauerstoffreichem. Hängt allein von der dicke und damit von der Wasserdurchlässigkeit der Schlammschicht ab - ab 10-15cm Sedimentdicke am Gewässerboden kommt kaum noch Sauerstoff unten rein da er langsam wasserundurchlässig wird

MfG Frank


----------



## Mikkki (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

Hi,
na da lern ich ja wieder was Neues.

Bei einer KH von um die 1 Grad stimmt aber das Kalk-Kohlensäuregleichgewicht eigentlich immer, d.h. Du hast keine algenfördernden PH-Wertschwankungen.  Hättest Du eine KH von 5 wär das vielleicht anders. Erst wenn Du dann wieder mittelhartes bis hartes Wasser hast entfallen diese Schwankungen. 
Bei mir hat sich anfänglich das __ Hornkraut beim " Weichermachen des Wassers" durch Torf ( Reduzierung der Karbonathärte)  bereits weit vor Härte 1 kränklichst verabschiedet. Ich hab das dann mit dem Torf gelassen. Seitdem gehts wuchernd weiter...

Die einzige Unterwasserpflanze, für die mein Wasser offenbar zu hart ist, ist die __ Wasserpest.
Hier werden die Stiele im Laufe eines Sommers brüchig und die Bläter glasig, dann ist sie plötzlich weg. Ich werf auch deshalb keine Pflanzen mehr in den Teich rein.

Mikkki


----------



## kagawa (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, die starke Nährstoffkonkurrenten zu Fadenalgen sind*

Mit einsetzender Erwärmung im Frühjahr zersetzen sich die Fadenalgen nun langsam und das Wasser wird immer trüber-den Bodengrund kann ich bereits nicht mehr erkennen.


----------

